# Estonian: has a soothing/calming effect upon my nerves



## Setwale_Charm

Tere!
 I am trying to say that I like the sound of the Baltic languages so much that I often listen to Latvian and Estonian programmes only because _the sound of the Latvian and Estonian languages is like music to my ears, it has a soothing effect upon my nerves._

Can anybody help me translate the part in italics? 
And, I need the same in Latvian, I guess I will open a separate thread


----------



## halfminded

Setwale_Charm said:


> Tere!
> I am trying to say that I like the sound of the Baltic languages so much that I often listen to Latvian and Estonian programmes only because _the sound of the Latvian and Estonian languages is like music to my ears, it has a soothing effect upon my nerves._
> 
> Can anybody help me translate the part in italics?
> And, I need the same in Latvian, I guess I will open a separate thread



Ma arvan, et ehk oskan ma sind isegi aidata

_the sound of the Latvian and Estonian languages is like music to my ears, it has a soothing effect upon my nerves.
=
*läti ja eesti keele kõla on minu kõrvade jaoks nagu muusika,  sellel  on rahustav toime minu närvidele.

*_Enam-vähem niimoodi peaks see olema...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tänan väga abist, halfminded.


----------



## Walden

Setwale_Charm said:


> Tere!
> I am trying to say that I like the sound of the Baltic languages so much that I often listen to Latvian and Estonian programmes only because _the sound of the Latvian and Estonian languages is like music to my ears, it has a soothing effect upon my nerves._
> 
> Can anybody help me translate the part in italics?
> And, I need the same in Latvian, I guess I will open a separate thread


 
Are you speaking of yourself, or are you quoting somebody else? Anyway, in Latvian it would go like this:
*latviešu un igauņu valodas manās ausīs skan kā mūzika, tā nomierina manus nervus.*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I am speaking of myself. anyway, ļoti pateicos, Walden.


----------

